# JAVA 1Z0-803 Zertifizierungsfrage



## liampt (11. Apr 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin einer Anfanger bei JAVA. Ich würde die Zertifizierung Java SE 7 Programmer I, Prüfung Code 1Z0-803 bestehen. Hat Jemander diese Prüfung bestanden? Können Sie mir einige Vorschlage für die Prüfung machen.


----------



## HimBromBeere (11. Apr 2012)

Ich bin zwar leider nicht in der (un)glücklichen Position, auch nur irgendwann mal irgendetwas in der Richtung ofizielles Studium Informatik geschweigedenn irgendeine Prüfung absoviert zu haben, dennoch glaube ich, wenn du völliger Anfänger bist, wirst du´s nicht leicht haben, hier auch nur einen Bienstich zu gewinnen. Soll heißen: ein wenig Eigeninitaive wäre schon sehr nett, wenn du ein Programm schreibst und dazu eine konkrete Frage hast: immer her damit. Aber mit einem solch allgemeinen Wunsch wirst du hier auf wenig Gegenliebe stoßen. Hier werden keine Hausaufgaben gemacht und schon gleich gar nicht Prüfungen geschrieben...

Ohne Übung wird´s nichts mit der Prüfung, oder hast du Fragen zu irgendwelchen Vorgehensweisen wie Algorithmen o.ä.?


----------



## Templarthelast (11. Apr 2012)

liampt hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde die Zertifizierung Java SE 7 Programmer I, Prüfung Code 1Z0-803 bestehen.


Aber dennoch :



liampt hat gesagt.:


> Hat Jemander diese Prüfung bestanden? Können Sie mir einige Vorschlage für die Prüfung machen.



Das hab ich mal als Anforderungen gefunden, also mal drüberschaun und dabei überlegen, ob einem zu jedem Punkt etwas einfällt. 



> -Java Basics
> -Define the scope of variables
> -Define the structure of a Java class
> -Create executable Java applications with a main method
> ...


Quelle: http://www.zfi.ch/ocjp.pdf


----------



## Kababär (11. Apr 2012)

Es gitb extra Bücher für sowas.... 
Ich hab auch eins:
Complete Java 2 certification study guide.
Zwar schon uralt, aber trotzdem schön das Buch  

Wenn du Anfänger bist, bringt es dir jedoch nichts, außer einen Überblick. Denn es ist kein Lehrbuch, sondern soll nur nochmal auf das Wesentliche eingehen. 

Hat aber dennoch stolze 785 Seiten, mit Übungsaufgaben, etc. 

Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach trotzdem, wenn man schon etwas draufhat. 

Dennoch viel Erfolg


----------



## liampt (12. Apr 2012)

Kababär hat gesagt.:


> Es gitb extra Bücher für sowas....
> Ich hab auch eins:
> Complete Java 2 certification study guide.
> Zwar schon uralt, aber trotzdem schön das Buch
> ...



Aber ich habe wennige Kentnisse über IT-Bereich. Sind diese Bücher zu schwer für mich?:bahnhof:


----------



## liampt (12. Apr 2012)

HimBromBeere hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin zwar leider nicht in der (un)glücklichen Position, auch nur irgendwann mal irgendetwas in der Richtung ofizielles Studium Informatik geschweigedenn irgendeine Prüfung absoviert zu haben, dennoch glaube ich, wenn du völliger Anfänger bist, wirst du´s nicht leicht haben, hier auch nur einen Bienstich zu gewinnen. Soll heißen: ein wenig Eigeninitaive wäre schon sehr nett, wenn du ein Programm schreibst und dazu eine konkrete Frage hast: immer her damit. Aber mit einem solch allgemeinen Wunsch wirst du hier auf wenig Gegenliebe stoßen. Hier werden keine Hausaufgaben gemacht und schon gleich gar nicht Prüfungen geschrieben...
> 
> Ohne Übung wird´s nichts mit der Prüfung, oder hast du Fragen zu irgendwelchen Vorgehensweisen wie Algorithmen o.ä.?



Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich machen muss. Ich bin ein ganzer Anfänger. Mein Chef hat nur an mir gesagt, dass ich diese Zertifizierung bestehen muss. Was sollte ich weiter machen?


----------



## Marcinek (12. Apr 2012)

Aus deinen hier getroffenen Aussagen schließe ich:

1. Du wirst es kaum schaffen dich zu so einer Prüfung anzumelden. (Hast du den überhaupt die Prüfungsgebühren?)

2. Solltest du dennoch da sitzen vor dem PC und 4 Stunden Multiple Choice lösen, wirst du nicht mal per Zufall schaffen welche korrekt zu lösen.


----------



## Swoop (12. Apr 2012)

liampt hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich machen muss. Ich bin ein ganzer Anfänger. Mein Chef hat nur an mir gesagt, dass ich diese Zertifizierung bestehen muss. Was sollte ich weiter machen?



Sag deinem Chef, dass es völlig utopisch ist diese Prüfung zu machen, ohne jeglichen IT-Kenntnisse. Er soll dir erstmal andere Kurse bezahlen auf denen man lernt was und wiso ...


----------



## Landei (12. Apr 2012)

Genau. Und selbst wenn der Fall eintreten sollte, dass du die Prüfung irgendwie schaffst (da halte ich einen Sechser im Lotto für wahrscheinlicher), was bringt dir das dann? Kannst du auch nur einen der beliebten Taschenrechner oder Sudokusolver nachprogrammieren, geschweige denn etwas Nützliches? Also bringt de-facto jeder deinem Niveau angemessene Programmierkurs mehr. Und wenn mein Chef so geil auf ein hübsches Stück Papier für die Wand wäre, würde ich ihm einen Vogel zeigen.


----------



## Templarthelast (15. Apr 2012)

Das meiste meiner zitierten Anforderungen kommt einfach mit der Zeit, in der man Java programmiert. Aber du kannst dir auch ein Einsteigerbuch aus z.b. der Bücherei ausleihen. Das durcharbeiten und dann mal die Anforderungen abharken.


----------



## irgendjemand (15. Apr 2012)

hmm ... als *anfänger* ein java-certificate bestehen ? selbst mit glück und zufall unmöglich ...

du solltest erstmal anfänger-kurse besuchen ... andernfalls würde dein chef für das certificate nur sinnlos geld zum fenster rauswerfen ... da nicht mal im ansatz aussicht auf erfolg besteht ...

den so ein certificate soll ja eben zeigen das du java zu einem gewissen grad kannst ... und das ist ja eben nicht der fall ...

*persönlich finde ich ja das diese certificates völlig überbewertet sind ... aber es macht sich immer gut wenn man mit i-was schriftlichem glänzen kann*


----------



## Templarthelast (15. Apr 2012)

Wie viel kostet sowas?
Ich hatte mir mal ein paar Fragen angeschaut und habe es als nicht unmöglich emfunden.


----------



## Marcinek (15. Apr 2012)

€ 238


----------



## liampt (7. Jun 2012)

liampt hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich bin einer Anfanger bei JAVA. Ich würde die Zertifizierung Java SE 7 Programmer I, Prüfung Code 1Z0-803 bestehen. Hat Jemander diese Prüfung bestanden? Können Sie mir einige Vorschlage für die Prüfung machen.



Vielen Dank für Ihre Informationen. Wunschen Ihnen und mir Glück. Mein Boss lassen mir On-line Prüfungsunterlage kaufen. Die Seit versprechen 100% Pass-Grantie. Haben Jemander Prüfungsunterlage kafen haben?


----------

